#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  عدم خروجی صدا پس از نصب درایور مربوطه در مادربورد ecs 945p-a

## f4rshad

با سلام
این چندمین بار هست که با این مشکل روبرو میشم و هر بار پس از نصب چند درایور و بدون نتیجه ماندن آن، مجبور به اضافه کردن کارت صدا میشم.دوستان اگه راهنمایی کنند ممنون میشم.
این مادربورد بعد از نصب ویندوز 7 و نصب درایورها خروجی صدا نداره در صورتی که در device manager همه دیتکت شدند و وقتی موزیک اجرا میکنم اکولایزر صدا تکون می خوره.

----------

*imanfc*,*My_SAEED7*,*tahaali9095*,*xwhoogle*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

این جور که شما میگید پس صدا نصب باید باشه! بعضی کارتهای صدا وقتی درایور رو نصب میکنید در حین نصب درایورهای جدیدی شناخته میشه که ویندوز پیام میده برای نصب آنها کلیک کنید ولی اصلا نباید کلیک کرد و فقط باید منتظر بود تا نصب درایور توسط نرم افزار خودش تمام بشه و سیستم ریبوت بشه اگر بزنید در اون حال خود ویندوز ادامه بده نصب رو خراب میکنه.
این تجربه ای بود که چند بار بهش برخورد کردم و گفتم بگم. اما هزاران دلیل میتونه باشه و نمیشه ندیده قضاوت کرد. شاید کارت صداش مشکل سخت افزاری داره؟

----------

*f4rshad*,*My_SAEED7*,*tahaali9095*,*xwhoogle*

----------


## repair1

*سلام دوست عزیز
صدای بکار رفته در این مادربورد Realtek ALC655 6-Channel audio CODEC می باشد که میتونین 



دارای محتوای پنهان


*



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*abozaromidva*,*AKORACER*,*ali_chini*,*arash_hot*,*bararpour*,*c12au6*,*cifzs*,*dcv*,*f4rshad*,*farfar118*,*farsarr*,*ghasemi2020*,*hamed0111*,*hami.52*,*hamid9800*,*hamid_nadery*,*hooshrayaneh*,*imanfc*,*ispereh*,*kte*,*lasl*,*Mahdi D.A.M*,*mahdirezaee*,*mohammadmoha*,*msagroup*,*MSHAHABI*,*My_SAEED7*,*NICHICON*,*omidjigar*,*ProITN*,*recep*,*reza_m_s*,*saeedghasemi*,*shahroookh*,*sjd*,*smahdypor*,*sonic2*,*soyel*,*sunboys*,*tahaali9095*,*tohid2010*,*xwhoogle*,*yahya1379*,*ادریس خان*,*علی علی دادی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*نفس خوجه*

----------


## sunboys

برای حل شدن مشکل اخرین درایورش را از سایتش دانلود و نصب کن بعد از نصب برنامه کاربردی کارت صدا را اجرا کن و خروجی را به 4 کاناله تغییر بده با این کار لاینت هم جزئ از خروجی میشه و با کمک سوکت ابی رنگ صدا را داشته باشی

----------

*f4rshad*,*imanfc*,*repair1*

----------


## f4rshad

> این جور که شما میگید پس صدا نصب باید باشه! بعضی کارتهای صدا وقتی درایور رو نصب میکنید در حین نصب درایورهای جدیدی شناخته میشه که ویندوز پیام میده برای نصب آنها کلیک کنید ولی اصلا نباید کلیک کرد و فقط باید منتظر بود تا نصب دریاور توسط نرم افزار خودش تمام بشه و سیستم ری ایتارت بشه اگر بزنید در اون حال خود ویندوز ادامه بده نصب رو خراب میکنه.
> این تجربه ای بود که چند بار بهش برخورد کردم و گفتم بگم. اما هزاران دلیل میتونه باشه و نمیشه ندیده قضاوت کرد. شاید کارت صداش مشکل سخت افزاری داره؟


ممنون.دوست عزیز موقع نصب هیچ پیامی نمیاد.ضمنا من win7 نصب کردم و تو سایت خودش فقط درایور xp و vista رو داره.دفعه قبل که به این مشکل برخورد کردم حتی ای سی صدا هم عوض کردم بازم نشد.

----------

*imanfc*,*My_SAEED7*

----------


## f4rshad

> [B][COLOR=#000080]سلام دوست عزیز
> صدای بکار رفته در این مادربورد Realtek ALC655 6-Channel audio CODEC می باشد که میتونین hidden content may not be quoted


ممنون.این درایور هم دانلود کرده بودم.ولی وقتی نصب تموم میشه و سیستم ریست میشه تو device manager نشون میده که نصب نشده.فکر می کنم این درایور برای win vista  باشه.

----------

*imanfc*,*My_SAEED7*

----------


## f4rshad

> برای حل شدن مشکل اخرین درایورش را از سایتش دانلود و نصب کن بعد از نصب برنامه کاربردی کارت صدا را اجرا کن و خروجی را به 4 کاناله تغییر بده با این کار لاینت هم جزئ از خروجی میشه و با کمک سوکت ابی رنگ صدا را داشته باشی


دوست عزیز درایوری که تو سایت خودش گذاشته فقط برای win vista و  xp هست.امتحانش کردم روی 7 جواب نمیده. درایورش رو با driver pack solution  نصب کردم و اون رو به 4 کانال تغییر دادم ولی بازم نمیشه.

----------

*imanfc*,*My_SAEED7*

----------


## f4rshad

دوستان دیگه نظری ندارند؟

----------

*imanfc*

----------


## repair1

*سلام مجدد خدمت f4rshad عزیز

با تفاسیری که شما میگین به احتمال زیاد المانهای خروجی آی سی صدا و شایدم جک صدا مشکل داره*

----------

*f4rshad*,*imanfc*,*My_SAEED7*

----------


## sunboys

مشکل از چیپ کارت صدات است باید تعویضش کنی

----------

*f4rshad*,*imanfc*

----------


## f4rshad

> *سلام مجدد خدمت f4rshad عزیز
> 
> با تفاسیری که شما میگین به احتمال زیاد المانهای خروجی آی سی صدا و شایدم جک صدا مشکل داره*


سلام
ممنون از راهنماییهاتون،تمام قطعات اطراف ای سی صدا و جک رو تست کردم مشکلی نداشت.یه کم به پایه های ای سی با فلکسی هیت دادم بازم نشد.دیگه بیخیالش شدم براش کارت صدا گذاشتم اخه ارزش نداره بیشتر از این براش وقت بذارم.قبلا هم از این نوع مشکل داشتم ای سی رو هم که تعویض کردم مشکل پابرجا بود.

----------

*imanfc*,*My_SAEED7*,*shahroookh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## shahroookh

*سلام 
دوست عزیز  ویندوز رو عوض کن با xp  امتحان کن  اگه صدا بالا اومد  مشکل از عدم ساپورت  win 7 توسط مادربرد هست  که این مشکل هم ممکنه با نصب 7 التیمو  یا بایوس اپدیت رفع بشه 
با تشکر*

----------

*imanfc*,*My_SAEED7*,*نفس خوجه*

----------


## ahfa14

منم این مشکل رو دارم با ایکس پی هم حل نشد موندم چیکار کنم؟!

----------


## ahfa14

دوست عزیز منم این مشکلو داشتم از نرم افزار driverpack solution 14 استفاده کردم درست شد.
امتحان کنید.

----------


## m190

دوستان منم يه بار اين مشكل رو داشتم
يكي از دوستان برام يه مادربرد آورد كه به قول خودش جك صداش خراب بود ولي با تعويض پورت سوكت صدا باز هم صدايي ازش در نيومد
منم ديگه دنبال عيب تو قسمت چيپ صدا و مسيرش تا خروجي نرفتم
به جاش از طريق نرم افزار كارت صدا جاي jack خروجي صدا رو عوض كردم
مثلا از جك سبز رنگ بزاريد رو جك آبي كه مربوط به line in هستش بعدش فيش اسپيكر رو به جاي سبز به آبي وصل كنيد
معمولا اين تنظيمات هم توو كنترل پنل پيدا ميشه
موفق باشيد

----------

*My_SAEED7*

----------

